# U.K. Testing Procedures



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

there is some fairly accurate stuff on wikipedia...just look for domestic ring mains. there is alos some stuff on testing, proving ring mains, measuring R1 & R2. Loop testing etc etc etc.

too involved to go into here

also lots of stuff on youtube

Sorry to be so brief, but it goes on forever:whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Trimix-leccy said:


> there is some fairly accurate stuff on wikipedia...just look for domestic ring mains. there is alos some stuff on testing, proving ring mains, measuring R1 & R2. Loop testing etc etc etc.
> 
> too involved to go into here
> 
> ...


Most of the time I have no idea what you are talking about. British stuff is chinese.:no:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Most of the time I have no idea what you are talking about. British stuff is chinese.



it is exactly the same for us over here with U.S. stuff:whistling2:
I spend half my time googling to find what you mean
THHN, gutter, dikes, AHJ, EMT, armoured, K&T, the list goes on and on as for the Union / non-union... we just don't get it over here [well at least I don't] as for tool lists:wallbash:

we seem to be poles apart, yet doing the same job and getting the same results / end product:thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Trimix,which pieces of test equipment do you use?Steve.


----------



## mylocalelectrician (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Ibuzzard,

I quote you here, "I would like to have ,if possible,a detailed list of the testing procedures that are performed on electrical installations over there."
Without going into loads of details about what test meters we use etc etc.. To answer your question quickly and precisly pick yourself up a copy of the current UK IEE wiring regulations ( BS7671 - 17th edition ) It's an A4 size red book, Google this!

In this book on page 155 there is a section ( Part 6 ) called Inspection and Testing. Here you will find all the info you require.

I hope this helps, Take care,

Gary.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Trimix,which pieces of test equipment do you use?Steve.


Most of the time it is a Robin KTS 1630...10 in 1 tester. It does all my every day testing, passes its yearly calibration. Also gets checked for calibration every couple of weeks or so [with a Seaward Checkbox 16; just something we have to do]

Also BICC Faultman
BT 300 TDR


----------



## CanoeBoy (May 18, 2010)

You may also want to google (or ebay) GN3

Guidance Note 3 which is specific Inspect and Testing procedures for the UK in accordance with BS7671:2008 17th Edition (BRB- Big Red Book)

It goes into far more detail than the BRB

Regards

Dave


----------

